# alternative to REDphones for burton helmets?



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I went through about 3 pairs of redphones, none of which worked. They would all cut out over every bump and sounded like shit. Ended up the last time trading them in for a pair of SkullCandy's that were made for Giro helms, but they are the exact same thing. People talk shit on skullcandy but at least its an audio company. I've had them in for over a month now and they work great. Thing is theres only like one or 2 other options anyway, and none of them are great.


----------



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

I grabbed a pair of Bluetooth clip on headphones to put into my smith helmet. Ended having to chop part of them slightly, but they sound nice and Bluetooth is great for listening to music/taking calls. Try even have a mute button an an answer calls button.


----------

